# Questions sur PLEX.



## zouille83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous.

Voila, j'ai un ATV2 JB et j'utilise PLex depuis le début, tout fonctionne bien mais j'aimerais avoir des réponses à certaines questions.
J'ai PMS d'installé sur mon imac27 et un DD externe où sont mes films de branché dessus.

1- Concernant PLex, qui lit, décode le film : l'ATV ou le MAC. 

2- Est il plus judicieux de brancher mon DD externe sur le Mac ou sur ma SFRBox en le mettant en partage ? l'idée étant de solliciter le moins souvent l'imac. :rose:

3-Y a t il une solution pour que Plex continue de fonctionner avec l'imac éteint. je ne pense pas étant donné qu'il faut PMS de démarrer qqpart.

Merci a tous


----------



## Lauange (19 Décembre 2012)

Hello
1/ pas d'idée
2/ j'ai mis mon disque dur que ma livebox 2, mais mon Pc doit être allumé pour que je puisse utiliser plex sur mon atv2 jb, donc ca l'économiste pas. 
3/ non a ma connaissance (Pc ou Mac).


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (13 Janvier 2013)

Yo

Le mieux si tu ne veux pas que ton imac soit sollicité et pour pouvoir l'éteindre... C'est de prendre un NAS compatible avec plex et d'y installer PMS dessus... La tu sera tranquille et en plus tu aura tout les autre avantage d'un NAS..


----------



## Alino06 (14 Janvier 2013)

BouffonDuRoi a dit:


> Yo
> 
> Le mieux si tu ne veux pas que ton imac soit sollicité et pour pouvoir l'éteindre... C'est de prendre un NAS compatible avec plex et d'y installer PMS dessus... La tu sera tranquille et en plus tu aura tout les autre avantage d'un NAS..



Tu ne peux pas éteindre ton Mac avec Plex, car le média manager se trouve dessus, même si ta bibliothèque est sur un NAS ...


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (14 Janvier 2013)

Pourtant ici par exemple ça dit le contraire:

http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/28471-changer-de-disque-ou-achat-dun-nas/

http://translate.google.com/transla....com/index.php/FAQ:_Plex_Media_Server_and_NAS


N'ayant pas testé personnellement , je ne vais pas l'affirmer mais bon, pas mal de posts vont dans ce sens...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h25 ----------

Liste des NAS compatibles:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhqU12yGv_OxdC1VYjYtMmRiSlVReVZhNVBLZ0JxSmc#gid=0


----------

